# Big Brookies



## lovemybrookies (May 18, 2007)

Noticed the thread on big brookies was locked and everyone was asking for pics so I thought Id do a tribute to some of the brookies that ive caught, not to make anyone jealous just to get the blood pumping. Finally got 15 post so here it goes.

A nice fish on the dry










Beautiful even when small











My brace of nice stream trout










A nice fish on a streamer











A few nice fish from a canoe


























My biggest lake fish 20 1/4 inches









My biggest river fish 22 3/4 sorry about the shot I was by myself and it was the best I could do. If you look closely you can see the rapala in its mouth.










All fsh that I catch over 18" go back IM waiting till I get one 25" I know they are out there my dam buddy has landed two.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!! Nice pictures.


----------



## thesteelheadsniper (May 10, 2007)

those last two are pigs! nice fish


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice fish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Livin the dream aye, good for you. Nice fish.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Some great fish there, thanks.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nice pictures and fish.......Oh and nice hat.....:lol:  *


----------



## lovemybrookies (May 18, 2007)

Hey that hat is my close friend I've had it now for almost 15yrs. Im sure everyone has their own favourite fishing hat.


----------



## lovemybrookies (May 18, 2007)

My hat loves fishing heres a 19"










Heres my hat 100 pounds and 15 yrs ago











My hat also loves musky


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought you didn't want to make anyone jealous!?! I am VERY jealous!:lol: Great fish and thanks for the pics. I myself will have to wait a few more years before I can plan another trip to da U.P. .


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

i hope me and my dad can get into some of those big brookies when we come up in 3 weeks.
nice fish, keep up the good work.


steelheader


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Most of those are Canadian specks though aren't they? Looks like it!


----------



## lovemybrookies (May 18, 2007)

Yes the majority are from Lake Superior Provincial Park couple of hours north of Sault St Marie.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Outstanding! Love those brookies.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Those are some nice fish......Mack


----------



## Trout Junkie (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, it's my turn in the front of the canoe. I'm sick of taking pictures. ha-ha

Seriously, nice fish, good luck on the +25".

There is a big brookie out there for each of us fellas. This could be the year. 

Anticipation.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

wow, great pics.. Hard to beat the true beauty of a brookie.. Nice job


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Beautiful brookies! The last few are absolute brutes!

Four days 'till dad and I head north for our chance at a big one! 
Can't wait!
fishinDon


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Gotta love those Rapalas for monster trout!!
Nice pics and beautiful fish.

Mike


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks, those pics just made my day. I am envious.
U.P. here I come.


----------

